# Discus for sale (Surrey)



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Two Blue diamonds 3" - 55.00 for all 2 or 30/each FIRM
Two Melon Discus 3.5" - 80.00 for both fish or 45.00/each FIRM
Two Royal Blue diamond 5" mated pair - $150.00 for both fish FIRM
Two Pigeon 2" - 35.00 for two or 20.00/each FIRM

BUY ALL FOR 250.00
All discus are healthy in a 150 gallon tank. All fed with blood worms.
Contact by phone or text 604 722 2699


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

post better pics. cant even see the fish


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Text me i'll send you pics.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

You still have the pigeons?? I'll pm you


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Cellphone picture !_!; btw the breeding pair angels are for sale: $50.00 breeding a lot lately.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummmpp for sale


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bummmppp!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone interested?


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Weeekeennnnddd bummmmmppp


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy Weekend!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

fish fish fish


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bumpp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Discus Bump!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

All gone!!!!!!


----------

